# Aiden, IPO3 x2!!!



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Just a quick brag for my guy. Decided to enter last minute for a club trial for another IPO3 for Aiden. He pulled off scores of 88, 82, 81. I am so proud of this dog and the consistent progress that he's making.


Aiden IPO3 11/9/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Aiden IPO3 11/9/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Aiden IPO3 11/9/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Aiden IPO3 11/9/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Aiden IPO3 11/9/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Aiden IPO3 11/9/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Aiden IPO3 11/9/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Aiden IPO3 11/9/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Aiden IPO3 11/9/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice work, congrats.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats!!! He looks so serious! Nice shot on the jump retrieve.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Aiden on the 3x2! I bet Carma is chomping at the sleeve to get her shot at some letters!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Congrats to you and Aiden on the 3x2! I bet Carma is chomping at the sleeve to get her shot at some letters!


 

This is what I was going to say. Huge congrats!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

congrats again!!!! Love the pictures!!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I can't wait to get out there with Carma too, just as soon as she's old enough to compete!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't usually post video of the boy, but someone decided to record our protection routine. Not the biggest points here, but I was thrilled overall with how clean the routine was.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

:thumbup: Great job!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations Alexis. You have worked very hard, had faith in Aiden and you two make a wonderful team.


----------

